# Awesome NT dating NT experiences?



## nezumify (Feb 7, 2013)

So I've dated a few SJ's and a few NF's. I've had a family of SP's so I already knew not to date them. But my most satisfying relationship has been with my male INTJ. (In the back of my mind, Jasmine is singing 'A Whole New World")

1- In the beginning of our relationship, we had a conversation about why we decided to date the other. 
I told him the truth. "Because you are interesting and the pro-con chart I made was favorable."
Expecting some backlash and/or confusion, I was pleasantly surprised when he laughed and said that he had made a pro-con chart too, and his was also favorable. 

2- As I am used to it from everyone else in my life, he asked me what I wanted to do to help our future. I told him honestly like I had everyone else. 
"I want to be left in the background to read/learn, think, tinker and improve whatever you are working on. When it's not that. It'll be whatever crazy thing I'm working on. I'll gladly be a sidekick as long as you remain competent, listen to my ideas, and understand that I'm not following you blindly"
To every other person I had said this to, parents, school teachers, other career type poeple, it had been met with heavy opposition. Lots of "The world doesn't work like that" or "So you want to be lazy your whole life?" 
Instead he nodded. Said that he had figured that would be my answer and it already worked with our loosely planned future. 

3- Our house that we would like to build is going to have three/four laboratories, a small farm, and a three story reading tower/library. Fucking awesome if I do say so myself. I can do ALL the experiments.

4- We don't get into heated you-hurt-my-feelings arguments. They always stay at melodramatic but logical discussions about feelings that are spaced with HUGE silences as we both try to remember how to use our native language to talk about those elusive emotional things.


So NT's that have dated/are dating other NT's, What is you favorite part?


----------



## Tea Path (Sep 5, 2012)

BRAINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Yummy INTJ brains!
ok, love
the long conversations
the minimalist emotional needs
that I'm left alone to take over the world
someone to fix my plan
that he will leave me alone when I don't have a plan and am in an emotional maelstrom
Can weather the storm
Will fight me back
is steadfast and loving.
likes fanciful conversation
has a macabre sense of humor

One teensy little problem: the negativity. wears me down sometimes.


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

Uhm, turns out i'm dating an INTJ. She's awesome.

One thing though, we certainly are not un-emotional people. Quite the fucking contrary!!


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

Psst, "A Whole New World" was Jasmine, not Ariel.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l don't think INTJ is my ideal type but l had a similar experience.

Space is an issue for me in relationships. l dated an ENFP who didn't require any because he functions in cycles. l'd either get zero down time from him and be expected to hang out with all of his friends or he'd go into one of his underground periods for months. This is probably more I/E related than NF.

l think l prefer introverts. 

l only had one major argument with the INTJ. l'm not sure why people say that not fighting isn't healthy, l think those people mistake "drama" for passion and it's just not something that fuels me, it actually drains me.

ln the end, he left me feeling kind of restless but l think it's just the way l relate to INTJs. A laidback ENTP or INTP l would hump aggressively consider trying out.


----------



## nezumify (Feb 7, 2013)

chimeric said:


> Psst, "A Whole New World" was Jasmine, not Ariel.



Whoops. You're totally right! *runs to change it* Too many princesses with dead mothers trying to get married. They all slur together.



OMG WTF BRO said:


> l don't think INTJ is my ideal type but l had a similar experience.
> 
> Space is an issue for me in relationships. l dated an ENFP who didn't require any because he functions in cycles. l'd either get zero down time from him and be expected to hang out with all of his friends or he'd go into one of his underground periods for months. This is probably more I/E related than NF.
> 
> ...


Well, Mine was an INTJ but I was really talking about any NT dating any other NT.
I always date introverts. I've never been attracted romantically to an extrovert.

I would love to meet a laidback ENTP. All the ones I have met were atypical annoying 'class clown' type people since it was high school.



DiamondDays said:


> Uhm, turns out i'm dating an INTJ. She's awesome.
> 
> One thing though, we certainly are not un-emotional people. Quite the fucking contrary!!


Well ENTP's are supposed to be the most 'People' orientated. So you'd have extra xp when it comes to dealing with emotions. And anyone who thinks INTJ's don't have/get emotions needs to spend some time with one.


----------



## Devrim (Jan 26, 2013)

Well my god parents are both hardcore INTJ's(Though the one may be a INFJ),
But they love each other,
And they understand where the other comes from,
It's a "different" but stable and happy relationship


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

nezumify said:


> I would love to meet a laidback ENTP. All the ones I have met were atypical annoying 'class clown' type people since it was high school.


Most of us mellow out considerably after HS, but i'm afraid class clown is far from atypical for ENTPs. We might be laidback, but most of us have the clown on standby.



> Well ENTP's are supposed to be the most 'People' orientated. So you'd have extra xp when it comes to dealing with emotions. And anyone who thinks INTJ's don't have/get emotions needs to spend some time with one.


Ain't that the truth! 

I love it though.


----------



## nezumify (Feb 7, 2013)

DiamondDays said:


> Most of us mellow out considerably after HS, but i'm afraid class clown is far from atypical for ENTPs. We might be laidback, but most of us have the clown on standby.


Ah, Well the ones I was stuck with did not do your type any justice. Though I've been on the look out for a real life adult ENTP to observe, as my personal data is old and stale, needs updated. But my natural habitat is a dark, computer lit room. And it's rather barren of other types. Hmmm.

If there were bait for an ENTP, to draw one off the sidewalk and into my yard for observational study. What would that bait be? Can ENTPs be fished for? Because a fishing pole would be fun to use too.


----------



## sjack (Mar 18, 2013)

None


----------



## DiamondDays (Sep 4, 2012)

nezumify said:


> Ah, Well the ones I was stuck with did not do your type any justice. Though I've been on the look out for a real life adult ENTP to observe, as my personal data is old and stale, needs updated. But my natural habitat is a dark, computer lit room. And it's rather barren of other types. Hmmm.
> 
> If there were bait for an ENTP, to draw one off the sidewalk and into my yard for observational study. What would that bait be? Can ENTPs be fished for? Because a fishing pole would be fun to use too.


There are rotten people of all types, sadly us ENTPs are not an exception to that rule! 

I'd say just generally be on the look-out. We're not that uncommon really, fully 1/20 males are ENTP, or so i've read somewhere... We'll be the nerdy people talking a lot.


----------



## justHuman (Jul 23, 2011)

nezumify said:


> So I've dated a few SJ's and a few NF's. I've had a family of SP's so I already knew not to date them. But my most satisfying relationship has been with my male INTJ. (In the back of my mind, Jasmine is singing 'A Whole New World")
> 
> ... [skipped]
> 
> So NT's that have dated/are dating other NT's, What is you favorite part?


My favorite part?

Well, couple of days ago I dated an xNTJ.

She claimed she's an ENTJ, because the test gives 55% of E for her. I said, "I don't really trust any MBTI quiz. You should figure it by yourself.". She's kinda new to MBTI. Doesn't have a clue about function yet.

But that's not the point. (Even tough, I really in to MBTI, I push my self not to type the person too fast and bring in many assumptions after that. I know it's hard.) 

Well, it's been a best date on my life. You know. The conversation. We talked a lot about something that I couldn't talk with most of people. Either because afraid of uninterested-ness or angry-ness, after I bring the topic I love on the table. But with her. I didn't afraid of anything, at all. Even, she can 'fight' me well. And I love that. I love smart woman.

Other nice part is she balances my hardcore Ne. Bringing in the Te, which helps my subjective Ti to be more grounded to outside. The grandiose design of my masterpiece project becomes more feasible in the hand of her. Yeah, we're talked about those kind of things rather than hobby, music, movie, blah-blah-blah... B-)

Having a conversation with her tripling the speed of my brain. I don't even remember how many I lose my trains of thought. But I wasn't embarrassed. I knew she knew how happy I am to be able to discuss those things with her.

Kinda remind me of this -> [personalitycafe.com] /nts-temperament-forum-intellects/14785-entp-intj-ultimate-dynamic-duo.html (sorry, 3 more posts to be able posting a link  )

Can't wait for the next date... XD

How about the others?
:subscribing-this-thread:


----------



## judowrestler1 (Mar 30, 2013)

nezumify said:


> Ah, Well the ones I was stuck with did not do your type any justice. Though I've been on the look out for a real life adult ENTP to observe, as my personal data is old and stale, needs updated. But my natural habitat is a dark, computer lit room. And it's rather barren of other types. Hmmm.
> 
> If there were bait for an ENTP, to draw one off the sidewalk and into my yard for observational study. What would that bait be? Can ENTPs be fished for? Because a fishing pole would be fun to use too.


I personally am attracted to platypuses. If you put a platypus in your front yard I'm practically obligated to stop by.


----------



## nezumify (Feb 7, 2013)

judowrestler1 said:


> I personally am attracted to platypuses. If you put a platypus in your front yard I'm practically obligated to stop by.


Do you have a preference of subspecies?


----------



## judowrestler1 (Mar 30, 2013)

nezumify said:


> Do you have a preference of subspecies?


1.Duckbilled
2. eucalyptus platypus
3. Kittens
4. All other platypie(That's my plural of platypus_


----------



## k3vin (Feb 13, 2012)

no experience here [at least at the current moment, I think the first girl I loved was XNTX], but I think i'd really like it if i were to get involved romantically with an INTJ.


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

My first bf in junior high was INTP. I wouldn't care for someone like him again, but then that was junior high and I would hope that he grew out of his constant negative views on everything and everyone. Same with the INTJ I hung out with for a month. He came off as very judgemental and didn't like my ESTP brother. My brother and I are buddies, so I would expect anyone I date to accept him. After all, when I graduate, we have plans on my getting a pontoon boat and he'll be getting the new truck and pair of jet skis. So we're gonna engage in quite a bit of out doors type of activities. Basically, I'm not going to be working my ass off these next two years to have someone come in and rain on my parade. 

Now, the ENTP I had a fling with twice (5 years apart) was okay. I actually was shocked that he was excited for me when I told him I was majoring in history/political science during the second fling. I thought that was awesome. He started thinking about all the things I could do with my degree. We had lots to talk about! And we played around with each other. But he said/did some things that made me not care for him. I don't know why he looked for me after 5 years. They weren't extreme biggies, but they were enough to put me off. 

Then the last NT guy I dealt with was a 21 year old ENTJ. He wasn't trying to listen to what I had to say and he blurted out judgements like a machine gun. I just think that he was really unbalanced, like he had yet to develop his auxiliary function. On top of that, he got way too jealous over my talking to other guys for my liking.

Now that's not to say that I'm put off by NT men. I definitely can't go back to the xSFJs! Maybe I'll be lucky enough to find an NT guy I can be supportive of in the pursuit of curing cancer. One can only hope!


----------

